# Resin Phantom Head-Opinions



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi modelers, I had started this kit 4 years ago,I was leaning towards an artsy Monster of Filmland
cover art feel, I really didn't know to continue this format or not, I am back at this project, I removed the artsy look, and painted in roughly the mainstream look, the head is half done, lots of toning down to do, eyes are roughed in, I have deceided to do a mainstream look, as Chaney looked in the movie, like I said , the face and grease paint is roughed in, and in progress.
I would really like your opinions, on which version, you perfer, both heads are wip.
Thanks for looking and commenting, this is my second major resin kit project.I included a pic of the Phantom and LADY, with artsy look, I repainted her also, I ill sho pics when this [roject in completed.
Randy
Artsy look









Mainstream look


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I like things about both looks... but, I tend more for the artsy one. I've seen this kit several times and really like it!! I'll be interested to see yours. Looking *great*, so far!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dklange said:


> I like things about both looks... but, I tend more for the artsy one. I've seen this kit several times and really like it!! I'll be interested to see yours. Looking *great*, so far!! - Denis


Hi Denis, thanks, too late to go back to artsy look unfortunately, this is my favorite resin piece of all time so far.

randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like the larger size, extra detail and feel of the resin kits. Still love the original Aurora's and new styrene kits... but the resin stuff can be very, very cool!! I do like your "mainstream" look... it will work very nicely!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dklange said:


> I really like the larger size, extra detail and feel of the resin kits. Still love the original Aurora's and new styrene kits... but the resin stuff can be very, very cool!! I do like your "mainstream" look... it will work very nicely!! - Denis


 
Ilike resin kits also, mostly classic monsters, just ordered that beautiful Kong kit from Jayco.

Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He's looking real good to me, a gangrene Phantom that looks real good??? That close up shows you have great colors and detailing on him. I've seen that kit also at Wonderfest and it is a great kit. I like resin kits as well but I wish they would make them more in the Aurora size then those bigger sizes like my MIM box arts and the Wild, Wild West I have.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> I like resin kits also, mostly classic monsters, just ordered that beautiful Kong kit from Jayco.
> 
> Randy


That looks very cool!! I'd like one, but business has been slow, so maybe later. Let me know what you think of it once you get it. - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> He's looking real good to me, a gangrene Phantom that looks real good??? That close up shows you have great colors and detailing on him. I've seen that kit also at Wonderfest and it is a great kit. I like resin kits as well but I wish they would make them more in the Aurora size then those bigger sizes like my MIM box arts and the Wild, Wild West I have.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob, yes the 1/6 scale kits take up alot shelf space, I am having custom cabinets made for just thev 1/6 resin models, I have lots of resin kits to build and paint, I have cabinets for my aurora collection, ith glass shelves, I need wood shelves for the heavy resin kits.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Mainstream wip


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Perfect,well almost,only the woman's hands are missing.Prefect colors for the Phantom's face.Green would be interesting,but these is the perfect colors for it.When finished,be sure to include some big pictures with a good background and different lighting for each.This one is going to be a keeper.:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

great start to this wonderful kit Randy.. ive sees Steve's brilliant take on it... one of Yaghers classic kits!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dklange said:


> That looks very cool!! I'd like one, but business has been slow, so maybe later. Let me know what you think of it once you get it. - Denis


Will do!!

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the replies and opinions, much apprecited this is a long long project, just tip of the iceberg, lots of more layering and shading.Christine's gown will have a satin sheen, Phantoms jacket and pants will have shades of grays. I am still debating of doing a wood stain on the bench.My goal is to make it realistic as possible.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

IanWilkinson said:


> great start to this wonderful kit Randy.. ive sees Steve's brilliant take on it... one of Yaghers classic kits!


I like these classics very much, Jeff is my favorite Classic Universal Monster sculpter, btw I have the revenge of the creature and the Hunchback so far.The quality of casting is just mind blowing.

Randy


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi , I think that your artsy look was abosolutlly killer and the purple shading on the ladys dress also looked better. Just my thoughts.....you asked for opions right? But in the end its what floats YOUR boat that counts !! Tracy


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The grey head nails it.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm more for the "artsy" version. Great stuff, Buzz!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I need another kit lol, so I can have both worlds, the artsy looks more evil and ghastly , but doesn't look realistic, the mainstream look is more like Chaney's actual make up, with grease paint.
I like all opinions, I will paint my resin Nossy kit artsy.

Randy


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think either version would have worked equally as well, but I prefer the "mainstream" version by a slim margin. As good as Erik looks, I think Christine looks _amazing_ even in her current "in progress" state. I'm always awed and amazed by your painting skills and, as usual, I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of this project (as time allows, of course)!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here are better pics, showing the contrast of skin tones of Christine and Erik, these pics are showing. Eriks grease paint is roughed in.
I am satisfied with the subtle skin tones on Christine so far, too much dark shading on her face, would make her look alot older, so subtle shading is the ay to go.
I am leaning toards to do the bench wood stain, anyways I will keep this thread going with wips.
The eyes,teeth, mouth and lips ill have a medium gloss coat.

Randy

Christine eyes will be hazel , when done,Erik eyes will be brown.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

It's looking *great*, Randy!! Nice subtle colors shifts and tonal qualities!! Very, very cool!! Thanks for sharing. - Denis


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think he's (or they, rather) are turning out great. I have to admit, every builtup I've seen of this goes with the normal flesh tones so kinda liked the greenish one better only because it was different. Either way, great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was coming down on the side of artsy but you've taken the mainstream Erik and Christine to a new level! Simply great, Randy!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I like both, but as tracey.net says "Its what floats YOUR boat". I do love the shading on the dress also. Looking forward to seeing the completed project!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all for the opinions and interest.Scroll down for pics.

Alrighty, here are a few pics of the head, this head painting is still in progress, lot more fading and adding to do.
As I progress with eye shading and layering, the Chaney look, is slowly taking shape, he is starting to look ghastly, I wanted to portray Chaney is his natural make up, much as possible, the mouth is not done, or the face,
this is where I am at.
I am a very slow moving painter, because I layer paint, paint needs to dry throughly, this method cannot be rushed, this entire kit will take me 3-4 months to complete.
So the mainstream look is starting to look ghastly like the artsy look imho.
Oh yeah, the eyes. are dark brown, will be coated with clear gloss, same as the mouth.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitely like the look, Randy! Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks excellent so far, thanks for taking the time to post your wips.
I always learn so much from your posts!

~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys, this gives you an idea whats need to be done on his face, more layering,still lots of work , when done all the shades ill be very subtle, no pastels are used, all Tamiya paint.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

That head is kicking some serious butt. Looks great!!! Can't wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Facto2 said:


> That head is kicking some serious butt. Looks great!!! Can't wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


Thanks John, Roy and Denis

Randy


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I like it that you can see the where the cap seam on Lon Chaney's make up. Phantom is a difficult piece to paint because shadings, shadows and camera angles were a part of the make up, but all and all you have done remarkible work.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This paint-up is FABULOUS!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy is this figure in the same scale as the Phantoms Encounter??... the head looks very similar!... most people are looking at the Phantom head... i love the lady behind him!!.... brilliant!! 10/10!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

If I recall correctly, all of the "Encounter" kits are in 1/8th scale. The Phantom, the Creature, The Mummy, the Wax Museum were all in 1/8th scale (I hope I'm not missing one). I'll ask Jeff to be sure the next time I talk to him. The one Randy is doing is 1/6th scale.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had watched the 1925 Phantom scenes about 12 times, notice his make-up is different in every scene, so I used a publicity photo for reference.
I am still in my comfort zone, as the model will look arsty but with more realistic colors, but not to overpaint this kit.
The lady is in a very early stage, I have been working on her face and hands, since I took that photo.
Randy


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Please tell me this is still available, great job so far love the phantom.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope Randy doesn't mind me answering for him. The kit is currently OOP.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

No problem John,

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here are some more wips, as requested, I may as well keep this thread open as the offical wip.

Alrighty, today I focused on toning down the skin dark tones details and adding the begining shading stages of his suit, I roughed in the red tie to see the contrast against his skin, you can now notice that the skin is not really white flesh against the white collar.
To toned down the skin tones, I added 30 percent thinner and 25 percent distilled water to my skin mixture, and airbrushed at 23 psi at a 12 inch distance.I added gloss clear to the teeth-mouth and eyes.
The pics are a bit grainy because its night here, but you can see the contrasts of colors.
I need to lay down a second coat of hair color then add hilights.
The shoes will be gloss black, flat black for the soles.His suit is highlighted with blacken grays, still in progress.I want the suit to be dead flat color, to look like fabric.
Christine's dress will have a satin sheen.

In this pic you can see the first rough gray highlights on his suit and the dark shade in the creases.The lapels and cuffs will be satin black or semi gloss.










The dark tones are now soften on his face


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks guys, this gives you an idea whats need to be done on his face, more layering,still lots of work , when done all the shades ill be very subtle, no pastels are used, all Tamiya paint.


 
I think you need a break there, Randy. Your handwriting is getting awfully shaky!

Seriously, beautiful work. The sculpt is beautiful, and your paint job is phenomenal.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> I think you need a break there, Randy. Your handwriting is getting awfully shaky!
> 
> Seriously, beautiful work. The sculpt is beautiful, and your paint job is phenomenal.


LOL too much coffee huh? Thanks Chris for the nice comments, this is a great kit, casting so clean, very little clean up needed.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is alittle tip on the color cordination on this kit, tie red, bench seat top will be a dull rust red, bench may have an orange red varnish, Christines dress is redish pink, her hair redish brown, so red is the color that balances the contrast againts the blacks and darks, the colors I had mention, all have red pigment properties.
I deceided to leave the base in that greenish blue gray color, it actaully contrast well with the pinks, besides I have gray highlights on his suit, a gray stone base would be too much gray.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...that's it, I quit...I could probably strive the next 40 years and get nowhere near your level of artistry, Randy! You, sir, are an amazing artist!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> I had watched the 1925 Phantom scenes about 12 times, notice his make-up is different in every scene...


For anyone who doesn't already know, Chaney did this intentionally so that audiences would never quite get comfortable with seeing him on screen. The changes weren't drastic, just enough so that he looked worse (i.e., more frightening) as the movie progressed.

Impeccable paint work as always Randy! Seeing a truly talented artist such as yourself at work reinforces my desire to do a better job of painting every build, yet at the same time makes me want to throw away my paint and brushes in futility. I mean that in a _good_ way.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

To whichever God of Models is listening or Reading, Please, please reissue this kit, did I say Please.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

TCM had Lon Chaney day today, Phantom on at 10:00.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The project is going slowly but smoothly, at this pace, I am in my happy comfort zone, and really enjoying this beautiful sculpted piece. 

Gray stone didn't work against the stained bench or Christine's pink dress, needed a color that has a tad of warmth, also since the Phantom's wardrobe has gray shading, a gray stone base would be too much of the same color.
The base in this pic is not finished yet, need washes, shading etc, I like to show my progress in rough stages, so a beginner can see, how the painting develops, is it magic,no not really, just patience and alot of work, early stages are not pretty or tidy.This base color blends in with everything, especially the bench.BTW I ordered a name plate from Fritz the Hearseman for this model.

I did add simulated wood grain to the bench, but kept it subtle, the bench isnt the main subject here, just a prop. The bench seat is not finished, needed the redish color present, for contrast against the wood.



















The Phantom is not finished, still lots to do on him, but the gray-black shades are done on his wardrobe, again I wanted to keep it subtle.
As you can see in this pic, everything blends well together so far.
The gray shading is visible in this pic.
I need to add another coat of satin black on lapels, etc.
Are you interested to see more wips, during this project?











I took this pic a few years ago or so, the kit without paint, you can see how large this kit is, compared to the Aurora Frankenstein Monster model.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> Are you interested to see more wips, during this project?


Yes please!

BTW, I think the "gray stone" base works quite well; even in it's current "unfinished" condition it looks very much like real well-worn stone flooring.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely more WIP pics, please!


----------

